# INTENSE 909 und DH Fro Lite 2.35 Reifen im Paar



## Deleted 25931 (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Intense DH: http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-Intense-DH-F...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255b36f5e3

Intense 909: http://cgi.ebay.de/2-x-Intense-909-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item255b36f02f

Reifen sind NEU und unbenutzt. Komme verletzungsbedingt nicht zum fahren. Daher müssen die hier nicht rumliegen.

gruß


----------



## Deleted 25931 (15. Juni 2010)

Ihr müsst einfach auf "Sofort-Kaufen" klicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

